
European Parliament votes for Article 13 - ericdykstra
http://www.musicweek.com/publishing/read/breaking-european-parliament-votes-for-article-13/073806
======
ericdykstra
UKIP and the Green Party joined forces to prevent Article 13 from getting
rammed through without a public discussion. It was a good first step, but here
we are, 2 months hence, and it was passed with virtually no amendments to the
original text.

This is an abhorrent decision by people who have no idea how the internet
works. Markus Meechum (aka Count Dankula) was at the hearings, and reported
that MEPs voting on the issue could not, or refused to, explain why they
supported the bill. You can see him discussing the result in the immediate
aftermath here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISyiTcA6RIw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISyiTcA6RIw)

If you want a quick example of why this is bad take a look at fair use and
YouTube. Article 13 would make YouTube liable for copyrighted content on its
service.

Much of YouTube content is (perfectly legal) remixes, responses, or criticisms
of other YouTube content that embeds part of the referenced video in their own
video. There is more content uploaded to YouTube than can possibly all be
manually reviewed. Aggressive automated content filtering to comply with
Article 13 would mean that these videos would straight get filtered out.

------
hackandtrip
I'm European but as many don't have a clear idea of how this will work.

At my understanding, there will be discussions about the amendments and
another vote, like the one we had two months ago. Is it right? There is still
time to act, right?

Also, is there a place to see who voted what? Elections are close and those
choices could impact the vote of many. I knew Votewatch but I don't know if it
still doing it, saw some excel file going around last time and wondering if
they are being updated, to see who changed ideas.

------
shard972
What is this a dupe of?

~~~
hackandtrip
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17967366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17967366)
this I think

